

Show HN:Check out the first user review of NoBadGift.com - Macshot
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9iz1RvAN3Yw

======
Macshot
Should we put this video and other reviews like this one on our site? Can
videos like this be damaging to a site as some users tend to put their own
spin on what they feel a site is good for which may be different from it was
actually intended to do?

